# March 19th seminar with Prof Downey!



## Yondanchris (Mar 21, 2011)

I am in the back row with the almost bald head and gotee, my wife Christie is in the second row with the pink (prego) GI!


Hello all, 

 I was so blessed to learn from and interact with some awesome Kenpoists yesterday at Bob White's Kenpo here in CA. My wife and I were running late, and I really wanted to get there early and really stretch and get ready for the seminar. We got there about 10 min early...just enough time to change and get some basic stretches in. The Dojo was packed full of under belts and black belts. I felt a bit odd being 1 of 2 (my wife and I) non AK people there, I really thought I should have lined up in the back but somehow I ended up being in one of the 3 black belt lines!! Prof Downey showed us many great techniques and how reality can change our tactics and our techniques through "grafting". I was blessed to be partnered up with one of Prof. Downey's black belts (I wish I could remember his name, 3rd Dan under Prof. Downey) and I learned one thing right away....The Irish hit HARD! 

It was a breath of fresh air and my body automatically remembered the days of black belt training....Prof. Downey's student was gracious to run me through each of the techniques discussed as I am a total NEWB in AK!! He even allowed my meager speculation and adaptation based upon my SKK training and my little knowledge of AK! 

Throughout the entire seminar I saw amazing similarities between SKK and AK and how they are closely related like cousins! This event has fueled my fire to learn AK and should be starting private lessons in the next week or so!!

Thank you Mr. White and Prof. Downey!

:salute:


----------

